# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2022

## EVhki

Facebookin Vuosaari-ryhmässä myöhään illalla julkaistu kuvia Vuosaaren satamaan saapuneesta vaunusta 321 (kuvatekstin perusteella). Kuvissa näkyy ainakin kaksi neljästä vaunun osasta, mutta niiden numerot eivät ole täysin luettavissa. Toisen arvelisin olevan vaunu C.

Onko tietoa, millä aikataululla näitä tulee lisää ja koska alkaa näkyä liikenteessä (koeajoissa tai linjalla)?

----------


## MaZo

> Facebookin Vuosaari-ryhmässä myöhään illalla julkaistu kuvia Vuosaaren satamaan saapuneesta vaunusta 321 (kuvatekstin perusteella). Kuvissa näkyy ainakin kaksi neljästä vaunun osasta, mutta niiden numerot eivät ole täysin luettavissa. Toisen arvelisin olevan vaunu C.
> 
> Onko tietoa, millä aikataululla näitä tulee lisää ja koska alkaa näkyä liikenteessä (koeajoissa tai linjalla)?


C- ja D-vaunut tulivat eilen illalla, A- ja B- tuodaan tänään. Muut junat tulevat noin kuukauden välein.
Linjalle juna on lähdössä helmi-maaliskuun vaihteen tienoilla.

----------


## APH

> C- ja D-vaunut tulivat eilen illalla, A- ja B- tuodaan tänään. Muut junat tulevat noin kuukauden välein.
> Linjalle juna on lähdössä helmi-maaliskuun vaihteen tienoilla.


Oliko näissä junissa mitään eroja aiempiin?

----------


## MaZo

> Oliko näissä junissa mitään eroja aiempiin?


Matkustajainformaatio- ja videovalvontajärjestelmä ovat uudet, koska edellinen toimittaja meni konkurssiin. Tämän lisäksi on vain vähäisiä kosmeettisia eroja: mm. ovipilarit on suojattu paremmin kolhuilta.

----------


## EVhki

> Matkustajainformaatio- ja videovalvontajärjestelmä ovat uudet, koska edellinen toimittaja meni konkurssiin. Tämän lisäksi on vain vähäisiä kosmeettisia eroja: mm. ovipilarit on suojattu paremmin kolhuilta.


Miten tämä mahtaa vaikuttaa matkustajainformaation laatuun? Kun viime vuosinakaan sitä ei ole päivitetty aktiivisesti tai virheitä korjattu nopeaan, niin miten sitten, jos viidessä vaunussa on erillinen järjestelmä? Vai onko sinne saatu sama järjestelmä kuin nyt peruskorjattaviin metroihin tulee?

----------


## MaZo

> Miten tämä mahtaa vaikuttaa matkustajainformaation laatuun? Kun viime vuosinakaan sitä ei ole päivitetty aktiivisesti tai virheitä korjattu nopeaan, niin miten sitten, jos viidessä vaunussa on erillinen järjestelmä? Vai onko sinne saatu sama järjestelmä kuin nyt peruskorjattaviin metroihin tulee?


Toivottavasti vaikutus on positiivinen. Konkurssin takia ohjelmistovikojen korjaaminen vanhaan järjestelmää on todella hankalaa ja siksi virheitä ei ole saatu korjattua.
Optiojunien järjestelmän toimittaja on Teleste, eli eri kuin peruskorjausjunissa.

----------


## EVhki

> Toivottavasti vaikutus on positiivinen. Konkurssin takia ohjelmistovikojen korjaaminen vanhaan järjestelmää on todella hankalaa ja siksi virheitä ei ole saatu korjattua.
> Optiojunien järjestelmän toimittaja on Teleste, eli eri kuin peruskorjausjunissa.


Onko muihin vaunuihin harkittu järjestelmän vaihtoa? En ole varma, tulkitsenko oikein, mutta pystyykö kuulutuksia ja niiden tekstejä enää päivittämään vai ollaanko lähellä nokkajunien tilannetta aikanaan, jossa informaatiota ei enää voi päivittää?

----------


## MaZo

> Onko muihin vaunuihin harkittu järjestelmän vaihtoa? En ole varma, tulkitsenko oikein, mutta pystyykö kuulutuksia ja niiden tekstejä enää päivittämään vai ollaanko lähellä nokkajunien tilannetta aikanaan, jossa informaatiota ei enää voi päivittää?


Nykyisten junien muuttamisesta ei ole toistaiseksi suunnitelmaa. Konkurssiin menneen Sveitsin RUF:n emokonsernista on löytynyt ohjelmiston korjaukselle tekijä, mutta korjausta ei ole vielä saatu.

----------


## Bussimies

> Matkustajainformaatio- ja videovalvontajärjestelmä ovat uudet, koska edellinen toimittaja meni konkurssiin. Tämän lisäksi on vain vähäisiä kosmeettisia eroja: mm. ovipilarit on suojattu paremmin kolhuilta.


Onkohan sietämättömän kovaääninen ovien lukitusmekanismi saatu äänieristettyä näissä uusissa paremmin?

----------


## Minä vain

> Onkohan sietämättömän kovaääninen ovien lukitusmekanismi saatu äänieristettyä näissä uusissa paremmin?


Muutenkin M300-junien ovat paukkuu kovaa. Mieluummin pitäisi pitää ne viimeisinä tunteina ja viikonlopun ensimmäisinä tunteina napilla avattavina. Ovien paukkuminen on häiritsevää silloin, kun on muuten vähän matkustajia.

----------


## huusmik

> Muutenkin M300-junien ovat paukkuu kovaa. Mieluummin pitäisi pitää ne viimeisinä tunteina ja viikonlopun ensimmäisinä tunteina napilla avattavina. Ovien paukkuminen on häiritsevää silloin, kun on muuten vähän matkustajia.


Olen itse huomannut myös sen, että M300-junien ovet pitävät viheltävää ääntä junan liikkuessa.

----------


## MaZo

> Olen itse huomannut myös sen, että M300-junien ovet pitävät viheltävää ääntä junan liikkuessa.


Tämä ei kuulu asiaan ja todennäköisesti oven säädöissä tai tiivisteissä on vikaa. Näistä kannattaa jättää palautetta ja kertoa vaunun tiedot sekä mahdollisuuksien mukaan kuvailla mistä ovesta ääni kuuluu. Varikolla hallissa seistessä vihellystä ei tietenkään kuulu niin on helpompi etsiä vikaa kun tiedetään mitä ovea se koskee.

----------


## ettäjaa

Työvaunu bongattu Kalasatamassa päiväliikenteessä (noin 13:10) matkalla itään. En ehtinyt nähdä vaunua kunnolla, mutta arvelisin, että se oli Tka 1/3/5.

----------


## huusmik

21.2

Vaunu 130 heitti sähköjarrun pois ennenaikaisesti jokaisella Lauttasaareen jälkeisellä asemalla, Siilitiellä ja Sörnäisissä.
Siilitiellä, Keilaniemessä, Aalto-Yliopistolla ja Tapiolassa myös lähes kaikki valot katosivat.

----------


## huusmik

16.3

Vaunupari 161-162 on palannut peruskorjauksesta, sivulinjakilvet toimimattomina.

EDIT: eipä tämän matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä taida muutenkaan toimia.

----------


## huusmik

24.3

Vaunun 139 ovesta löytyy tällainen tarra vuosien takaa:

----------


## huusmik

1.4

Vaunuparit 169-170 ja 177-178 näyttävät määränpääkilvissään Mellunmäkeä, vaikka ovat menossa Tapiolaan. Eikä kyse ole aprillipilasta.

----------


## SamiK

21.4.

Vaunuparissa 213-214 (207-208 toinen pari) tulee asemakuulutukset kahteen kertaan. Ei Itäkeskuksessa mutta muilla ainakin. Onkohan yleinen ongelma M200 sarjassa 🤔

----------


## EVhki

Minulle on tullut nyt kahtena peräkkäisenä päivänä sähköpostiin HSL:ltä viestiä metroliikenteen katkeamisesta vaihdevian vuoksi Kulosaaren ja Siilitien välillä. Onko molempina päivinä tosiaan ollut sama ongelma ja onko kyse samoista vai eri vaihteista? Oli tullut myös viesti harvennetusta 3,75/7,5 minuutin vuorovälistä henkilöstövajeen vuoksi osaksi päivää.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Minulle on tullut nyt kahtena peräkkäisenä päivänä sähköpostiin HSL:ltä viestiä metroliikenteen katkeamisesta vaihdevian vuoksi Kulosaaren ja Siilitien välillä. Onko molempina päivinä tosiaan ollut sama ongelma ja onko kyse samoista vai eri vaihteista? Oli tullut myös viesti harvennetusta 3,75/7,5 minuutin vuorovälistä henkilöstövajeen vuoksi osaksi päivää.


Jep. Keskiviikkoaamuna oli vaihdevika, joka saatiin korjattua noin 8:30, ja torstaiaamupäivällä oli toinen vika, joka saatiin korjattua 11:30. On muuten kiinnostavaa, että HSL ehti aloittaa liikenteen keskiviikkoaamuna 99:llä hieman ennen vian korjausta. Muistaakseeni 94:lläkin oli lisäliikennettä joitain kuukausia sitten, kun Mellunmäen haaralla oli ongelma. Onkohan tämä lisäliikenne oman sopimuksen alla, vai tulevatkohan bussit muilta linjoilta?

----------


## Miska

> Jep. Keskiviikkoaamuna oli vaihdevika, joka saatiin korjattua noin 8:30, ja torstaiaamupäivällä oli toinen vika, joka saatiin korjattua 11:30. On muuten kiinnostavaa, että HSL ehti aloittaa liikenteen keskiviikkoaamuna 99:llä hieman ennen vian korjausta. Muistaakseeni 94:lläkin oli lisäliikennettä joitain kuukausia sitten, kun Mellunmäen haaralla oli ongelma. Onkohan tämä lisäliikenne oman sopimuksen alla, vai tulevatkohan bussit muilta linjoilta?


Ei ole erikseen kilpailutettu. HSL:n liikennöintisopimuksissa on pykälä, että liikennöitsijöiden on tarvittaessa häiriötilanteissa ajettava esim. metroa korvaavaa liikennettä. Yleensä ei kuitenkaan ole siirretty kalustoa muilta linjoilta, vaan liikennöitsijät ovat ottaneet käyttöön varikolta esim. huoltoon menossa olevaa kalustoa, jota on voitu käyttää lisäkalustona. Liikennöitsijä sitten laskuttaa näistä ajoista HSL:ää. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella toki sekä kalustoa että kuljettajia löytyy paremmin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei ole erikseen kilpailutettu. HSL:n liikennöintisopimuksissa on pykälä, että liikennöitsijöiden on tarvittaessa häiriötilanteissa ajettava esim. metroa korvaavaa liikennettä. Yleensä ei kuitenkaan ole siirretty kalustoa muilta linjoilta, vaan liikennöitsijät ovat ottaneet käyttöön varikolta esim. huoltoon menossa olevaa kalustoa, jota on voitu käyttää lisäkalustona. Liikennöitsijä sitten laskuttaa näistä ajoista HSL:ää. Ruuhka-aikojen ulkopuolella toki sekä kalustoa että kuljettajia löytyy paremmin.


Ahaa! Enpä tiennytkään tuollaisesta. Tarkoittaako tuo sitä, että kuskit yleensä kutsutaan töihin vasta kun HSL pyytää liikennöitsijää ajamaan lisäliikennettä?

----------


## huusmik

18.5

Vaunupari 179-180 on saanut mainosteipit ylleen.

----------


## huusmik

7.7

Vaunut 134 ja 165 kulkevat vikavalot päällä.

----------


## EVhki

HSL testaa Itäkeskuksessa uudenlaista linjakarttaa. Tyylillisesti ei ehkä ihan paras, mutta varmaan periaatteessa selkeämpi. Vähän vain sotkuinen ilmeeltään. Uutuutena ainakin nuolet useassa kohtaa linjaviivoja ja linjatunnukset. Ehkä kuitenkin nykyisistä tykkään enemmän kuin tästä.

----------


## Compact

> HSL testaa Itäkeskuksessa uudenlaista linjakarttaa. Tyylillisesti ei ehkä ihan paras, mutta varmaan periaatteessa selkeämpi. Vähän vain sotkuinen ilmeeltään. Uutuutena ainakin nuolet useassa kohtaa linjaviivoja ja linjatunnukset. Ehkä kuitenkin nykyisistä tykkään enemmän kuin tästä.


Toihan on jo ihan alusta alkaen päin honkia, länsi on oikealla ja itä vasemmalla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Toihan on jo ihan alusta alkaen päin honkia, länsi on oikealla ja itä vasemmalla.


Länsi on lännessä ja itä on idässä. Nämä ovat siis asemilla olevia kaavioita, takaseinässä raiteen takana. Olisi perin harhaanjohtavaa, jos sellaisessa itä onkin lännessä ja länsi idässä.

Toisella raiteella tietenkin sitten kaavio on toisin päin.

----------


## ettäjaa

13.7.

16:00 M1 Vuosaaresta peruskorjaituilla 125-126 ja 171-172 yksiköillä VS->IK ja yksiköllä 316 Itäkeskuksesta eteenpäin. Metronvaihto Itäkeskuksessa.

----------


## allu33

19.7.2022

Uusi M300-sarjan metrojuna 321 on tänään ilmestynyt kaupalliseen liikenteeseen linjalle M2.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 19.7.2022
> 
> Uusi M300-sarjan metrojuna 321 on tänään ilmestynyt kaupalliseen liikenteeseen linjalle M2.


Matkustajainformaatio on upouutta ja muitakin muutoksia on tehty. Määränpää näkyy takanakin mutta sivukilpiä ei löydy. Laitan kuvia muutaman tunnin päästä.

----------


## EVhki

> Uusi M300-sarjan metrojuna 321 on tänään ilmestynyt kaupalliseen liikenteeseen linjalle M2.


Onko muita uusia vaunuja näkynyt koeajoissa tms? Ovatko kaikki viisi uutta vaunua jo saapuneet? Tullut aika vähän liikuttua viime aikoina metrolla, niin ei ole omaan silmään sattunut.

----------


## ettäjaa

Tässä muutama kuvaa. Laatu ei ole mikään paras, koska otin nämä puhelimellani, mutta kyllä niistä pitäisi selvää saada.

Huomioita:
edessä ja takana näkyy sekä määränpää että linjatunnussisällä ei näy linjatunnusta missään vaiheessatekstit sisällä ovat yleensä kaikki isoilla kirjaimilla, mutta pidemmät kuulutukset jotka sisältävät monta lausetta kirjoitetaan myös pieniä kirjaimia käyttäen"älä estä ovia sulkeutumasta" -tarrat ovat hieman eri sävyisiä kuin aikaisemissa yksiköissäovien vieressä olevan muovipinnan alaosa on muutettu metalliseksisivukilpiä ei edelleenkään olemetron sisä- ja ulkopuolella on HKL:n logot, ei mainintaa Kaupunkiliikenne OY:stä (paitsi, että Kaupunkiliikenne omistaa käsisammuttimet)

Ja tietysti tärkeimpänä asiana: metroissa on "uuden metron tuoksu" :Very Happy:

----------


## Makke93

> Tässä muutama kuvaa.


Eikö perussarjan yksiköissä ole valkolediset kilvet? Aika jännä että on menty takaisin oransseihin, etenkin kun peruskorjattuihin M100:iinkin on asennettu valkolediset.

----------


## MaZo

> Onko muita uusia vaunuja näkynyt koeajoissa tms? Ovatko kaikki viisi uutta vaunua jo saapuneet? Tullut aika vähän liikuttua viime aikoina metrolla, niin ei ole omaan silmään sattunut.


Viides juna saapui viime viikolla ja toimitettiin varikolle keskiviikkona ja torstaina.




> Eikö perussarjan yksiköissä ole valkolediset kilvet? Aika jännä että on menty takaisin oransseihin, etenkin kun peruskorjattuihin M100:iinkin on asennettu valkolediset.


Kyllä on. Niissä päätykilvet on asennettu erillishankintana ja niitä myös ohjataan muusta järjestelmästä erillään. Optiosarjassa päätykilvet ovat osa toimitusta ja muuhun järjestelmään kytkettyjä. Sopivat kilvet sattuivat olemaan sitten oranssin värisiä.

----------


## bussireitti

> Tässä muutama kuvaa. Laatu ei ole mikään paras, koska otin nämä puhelimellani, mutta kyllä niistä pitäisi selvää saada.
> 
> Huomioita:
> edessä ja takana näkyy sekä määränpää että linjatunnussisällä ei näy linjatunnusta missään vaiheessatekstit sisällä ovat yleensä kaikki isoilla kirjaimilla, mutta pidemmät kuulutukset jotka sisältävät monta lausetta kirjoitetaan myös pieniä kirjaimia käyttäen"älä estä ovia sulkeutumasta" -tarrat ovat hieman eri sävyisiä kuin aikaisemissa yksiköissäovien vieressä olevan muovipinnan alaosa on muutettu metalliseksisivukilpiä ei edelleenkään olemetron sisä- ja ulkopuolella on HKL:n logot, ei mainintaa Kaupunkiliikenne OY:stä (paitsi, että Kaupunkiliikenne omistaa käsisammuttimet)
> 
> Ja tietysti tärkeimpänä asiana: metroissa on "uuden metron tuoksu"


Lisäksi pyöräpaikan ikkunan alareunassa on mustaa teippiä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Lisäksi pyöräpaikan ikkunan alareunassa on mustaa teippiä.


Samanlaista(?) teippiä löytyy nyt myös M305:stä.

----------


## MaZo

> Samanlaista(?) teippiä löytyy nyt myös M305:stä.


Avotilan ikkunan alareunat ovat junissa kokeneet aika kovia ja niitä on suojattu teipillä. Tarkoitukseen sopivaa suojateippiä on löytynyt mustana ja sitä on käytetty.

----------


## bussireitti

Uusi M325 nähty Kulosaaressa, Itäväylän radan varrella 10.8 yöllä.

----------


## santeri82

11.8.2022

M321:ssä matkustamon infonäytöissä on Kalasataman ruotsinkielinen nimi väärin. Taulussa lukee Fiskhamnen, vaikka pitäisi olla Fiskehamnen. Kuulutuksesta en osaa sanoa oliko oikein vai ei, kun oli napit korvilla.

Näin siis ainakin linjalla M1 Mellunmäen suuntaan päin.

----------


## ettäjaa

> 11.8.2022
> 
> M321:ssä matkustamon infonäytöissä on Kalasataman ruotsinkielinen nimi väärin. Taulussa lukee Fiskhamnen, vaikka pitäisi olla Fiskehamnen. Kuulutuksesta en osaa sanoa oliko oikein vai ei, kun oli napit korvilla.
> 
> Näin siis ainakin linjalla M1 Mellunmäen suuntaan päin.


M2:sia ajetaan Matinkylään ja M1:siä Tapiolaan mutta en ole törmännyt tuollaiseen. Menikö suunta ja linjatunnus nyt varmasti oikein?

----------


## santeri82

> M2:sia ajetaan Matinkylään ja M1:siä Tapiolaan mutta en ole törmännyt tuollaiseen. Menikö suunta ja linjatunnus nyt varmasti oikein?


Kirjoittamani piti M2.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Lukiolainen kuvasi videon metron hirmuruuhkasta: "Lapsia istui metron lattioilla"  viivästyksiä ja peruutuksia luvassa myös jatkossa
https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...9674#gs.9f7kfr

HSL:n viestinnän Joona Packalén kertoo MTV Uutisille, että kyseiset peruutukset ja viivästymiset johtuivat henkilöstöpulasta ja kalustovajeesta.

Pohdin vain että jos palkka tulee Helsingin kaupungilta niin en minäkään olisi töissä jos palkka joko tulee myöhässä tai ei tule ollenkaan..

 Pääkaupunkiseudun Kaupunkiliikenne Oy:lla ei ole riittävää määrää metrojunia. Toistaiseksi kalustovaje jatkuu eli myöhästymisiä ja peruutuksia vuoroihin on tiedossa lisää ja matkustajien kannattaa niihin toistaiseksi varautua.

Oliko sittenkään järkeä romuttaa nokkajunia.

----------


## Makke93

HSL vastasi talviaikatauihin liittyvän uutissähkeen kommenteissa, että kalustovaje johtuu varaosien toimitusongelmista (mikä olikin mainittu myös tuolla artikkelissa). Jos ei varaosat riitä nykyiselle kalustolle, niin tuskin olisivat riittäneet vielä lisäksi nokkajunille.

----------


## APH

Tulipa viimein M321 vastaan omalle kohdalle. Oranssi etukilpi näytti ensisilmäyksellä kyllä hieman vanhanaikaiselta verrattuna valkoiseen kilpeen. Kaupallista ilmettä jos ajattelee, niin hieman väärä valinta. Ainakaan Mellunmäkeen mennessä etukilvessä ei myöskään näkynyt linjatunnus (vaikka ilm. johonkin suuntaan mennessä näkyy), ei toki varmaan olisi mahtunutkaan. Sitä ihmettelen, miksi metro on / saa olla tässä poikkeus, eli linjatunnus näytetään junasarjasta (ja tilanteesta?) riippuen sisällä, ulkona, molemmissa tai ei kummassakaan. Palvelutasoa ajatellen kaikkien kulkuvälineiden tulisi toimia matkustajan näkökulmasta samalla tavalla.

Sisänäytötkin vaikuttavat toiminnallisuuksiltaan ja ulkoasultaan vuosikertaa vanhemmilta jopa vielä peruskorjaamattomien M100-junien järjestelmään verrattuna. Näytöt ovat melko himmeät ja hankalahkosti luettavat muihin juniin verrattuna. Linjatunnusta ei näytetty missään vaiheessa, pääteasema pyöri näytöillä ovien avaamisen jälkeen samoin, kuin asematieto liikkeellä ollessa. Junaan astunut voikin joutua miettimään,  mitä tietoa näytöillä näkyy. Mellunmäkeen tullessa ei kuulutettu edes Mellunmäki, vaan pelkästään Juna menee kääntöraiteelle, olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta tms. Itäkeskuksen pari vuotta sitten uusittu kuulutus itään mennessä oli myös tähän junaan äänitetty uudestaan syystä tai toisesta. Piti ihan heristää korvaa, oliko enää Carlan ääni? En saanut tästä varmuutta.

Pysäytykset tuntuivat hieman pehmeämmiltä, kuin aiemmissa 300-junissa. Toki kuljettajallakin on varmasti merkitystä, mutta pääsääntö aiemman sarjan junissa on ollut, että loppunykäys on suhteellisen epämiellyttävä. 

Liikkellelähdössä tuleva ovimekanismin loksahdus sen sijaan oli edelleen epämiellyttävän voimakas kuulokkeidenkin läpi kuultuna.

----------


## EVhki

> HSL vastasi talviaikatauihin liittyvän uutissähkeen kommenteissa, että kalustovaje johtuu varaosien toimitusongelmista (mikä olikin mainittu myös tuolla artikkelissa). Jos ei varaosat riitä nykyiselle kalustolle, niin tuskin olisivat riittäneet vielä lisäksi nokkajunille.


Mahtaako kuinka moni vaunuista 321-325 olla jo liikennöintikäytössä? 321 nyt ainakin, mutta onko muita vielä otettu käyttöön? Kun periaatteessa vaunuja on vieläpä aiempaa enemmän nyt. Toki peruskorjauksetkin käynnissä.

----------


## Jolittn

> Sitä ihmettelen, miksi metro on / saa olla tässä poikkeus, eli linjatunnus näytetään junasarjasta (ja tilanteesta?) riippuen sisällä, ulkona, molemmissa tai ei kummassakaan. Palvelutasoa ajatellen kaikkien kulkuvälineiden tulisi toimia matkustajan näkökulmasta samalla tavalla.


Vaatimus informaation tasalaatuisuudesta on toki ihan hyvä, mutta ihan uteliaisuudesta haluaisin kysyä, että tarjoako linjatunnus metrossa jotakin sellaista olennaista informaatiota, jota ei pääteasematekstistä jo saisi. Tietysti kun kerran linjanumerot on haluttu antaa niin niitä on järkevää myös sitten käyttää, mutta en pitäisi linjatunnuksen puuttumista metrojunista kovin olennaisena puutteena.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Vaatimus informaation tasalaatuisuudesta on toki ihan hyvä, mutta ihan uteliaisuudesta haluaisin kysyä, että tarjoako linjatunnus metrossa jotakin sellaista olennaista informaatiota, jota ei pääteasematekstistä jo saisi. Tietysti kun kerran linjanumerot on haluttu antaa niin niitä on järkevää myös sitten käyttää, mutta en pitäisi linjatunnuksen puuttumista metrojunista kovin olennaisena puutteena.


Vieraskielisille on todennäköisesti helpompaa katsoa linjatunnusta kuin pääteasemaa. En minäkään muistaisi esimerkiksi puolaksi tai tsekiksi kirjoitettua paikannimeä ensimmäisen lukaisun jälkeen.

----------


## Bussimies

> Mahtaako kuinka moni vaunuista 321-325 olla jo liikennöintikäytössä? 321 nyt ainakin, mutta onko muita vielä otettu käyttöön? Kun periaatteessa vaunuja on vieläpä aiempaa enemmän nyt. Toki peruskorjauksetkin käynnissä.


Vaunu 323 havaittu tänään 12.9. linjalla aamulla.

----------


## MaZo

> Tulipa viimein M321 vastaan omalle kohdalle. Oranssi etukilpi näytti ensisilmäyksellä kyllä hieman vanhanaikaiselta verrattuna valkoiseen kilpeen. Kaupallista ilmettä jos ajattelee, niin hieman väärä valinta. Ainakaan Mellunmäkeen mennessä etukilvessä ei myöskään näkynyt linjatunnus (vaikka ilm. johonkin suuntaan mennessä näkyy), ei toki varmaan olisi mahtunutkaan. Sitä ihmettelen, miksi metro on / saa olla tässä poikkeus, eli linjatunnus näytetään junasarjasta (ja tilanteesta?) riippuen sisällä, ulkona, molemmissa tai ei kummassakaan. Palvelutasoa ajatellen kaikkien kulkuvälineiden tulisi toimia matkustajan näkökulmasta samalla tavalla.
> 
> Sisänäytötkin vaikuttavat toiminnallisuuksiltaan ja ulkoasultaan vuosikertaa vanhemmilta jopa vielä peruskorjaamattomien M100-junien järjestelmään verrattuna. Näytöt ovat melko himmeät ja hankalahkosti luettavat muihin juniin verrattuna. Linjatunnusta ei näytetty missään vaiheessa, pääteasema pyöri näytöillä ovien avaamisen jälkeen samoin, kuin asematieto liikkeellä ollessa. Junaan astunut voikin joutua miettimään,  mitä tietoa näytöillä näkyy. Mellunmäkeen tullessa ei kuulutettu edes Mellunmäki, vaan pelkästään Juna menee kääntöraiteelle, olkaa hyvä ja poistukaa junasta tms. Itäkeskuksen pari vuotta sitten uusittu kuulutus itään mennessä oli myös tähän junaan äänitetty uudestaan syystä tai toisesta. Piti ihan heristää korvaa, oliko enää Carlan ääni? En saanut tästä varmuutta.
> 
> Pysäytykset tuntuivat hieman pehmeämmiltä, kuin aiemmissa 300-junissa. Toki kuljettajallakin on varmasti merkitystä, mutta pääsääntö aiemman sarjan junissa on ollut, että loppunykäys on suhteellisen epämiellyttävä. 
> 
> Liikkellelähdössä tuleva ovimekanismin loksahdus sen sijaan oli edelleen epämiellyttävän voimakas kuulokkeidenkin läpi kuultuna.


Matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmässä on joitakin pieniä puutteita (mm. linjatunnuksien puuttuminen), joihin odotetaan korjauksia lähiaikoina.

Pysäytyksistä on joku aiemminkin kommentoinut ja omasta mielestäni myös ensimmäisissä 20 junassa loppupysähdykset olivat pehmeämpiä uutena. Pyörien tai jarrujen kuluminen voi vaikuttaa jonkin verran käyttäytymiseen loppupysäytyksessä.




> Mahtaako kuinka moni vaunuista 321-325 olla jo liikennöintikäytössä? 321 nyt ainakin, mutta onko muita vielä otettu käyttöön? Kun periaatteessa vaunuja on vieläpä aiempaa enemmän nyt. Toki peruskorjauksetkin käynnissä.


321 ja 323 ovat matkustajaliikenteessä. 322 ja 324 ovat varttia vaille valmiita liikenteeseen.
325 ei ole vielä vastaanotettu.

----------


## MaZo

> Itäkeskuksen pari vuotta sitten uusittu kuulutus itään mennessä oli myös tähän junaan äänitetty uudestaan syystä tai toisesta. Piti ihan heristää korvaa, oliko enää Carlan ääni? En saanut tästä varmuutta.


Palaan vielä tähän. Kuulutuksessa on haluttu siirtyä sanamuodosta "juna menee" muotoon "juna jatkaa", jonka vuoksi kuulutuksia on äänitetty uudestaan. Ääni on edelleen Carlan, mutta eri aikaan tehty äänitys voi saada äänen kuulostamaan hieman erilaiselta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ääni on edelleen Carlan...


Tämä on erinomaista. Älkää vaan antako sen kirkuvan tytön tulla lähellekään metroa. Riittää, että se säikäyttää joka kerta, kun ratikka on lähestymässä pysäkkiä!  :Smile: 

Carlan ääni on juuri sellainen kuin pitääkin. Rauhallinen, pehmeä ja ystävällinen.

----------


## ettäjaa

M179-180 on nyt (ainakin 5.10. alkaen) mainoksissa. Taitaa olla ensimmäinen peruskorjattu M100-sarjalainen joka on kokonaan mainoksissa.

----------


## Jonne Rantalainen

Ei ehkä kuulu tähän ketjuun, mutta Länsimetron jatke Matinkylästä Kivenlahteen avataan lauantaina 3. joulukuuta tämän vuoden puolella. https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009129408.html

----------


## EVhki

HSL:ltä tulleen viestin mukaan Niittykummun metroaseman ohi on eilen ajettu jonkin aikaa palohälytyksen vuoksi.

----------


## Hape

Metrojuna 322 nähty ja koematkustettu ensimmäistä kertaa 8.11, 324 17.11.

----------


## huusmik

18.11

Vaunupari 123-124 on tänään matkustajaliikenteessä ensimmäistä kertaa lokakuun 2021 jälkeen.

----------


## Jolittn

Metrossa jotakin häikkää. Ainakin Kampin kohdalla ajataan ykkösraidetta (normaalisti idän suuntaan ajettava raide) molempiin suuntiin. Lännen raiteen päässä vilkkuu opastimen yhteydessä sininen varoitusvalo, eli oletettavasti Kampin aseman länsipuolella jotain korjaustöitä menossa. Rautatieasemalla näyttäisivät molemmat raiteet olevan käytössä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Metrossa jotakin häikkää. Ainakin Kampin kohdalla ajataan ykkösraidetta (normaalisti idän suuntaan ajettava raide) molempiin suuntiin. Lännen raiteen päässä vilkkuu opastimen yhteydessä sininen varoitusvalo, eli oletettavasti Kampin aseman länsipuolella jotain korjaustöitä menossa. Rautatieasemalla näyttäisivät molemmat raiteet olevan käytössä.


Höiriötiedotteessa lukee, että 

19.11.2022 12:12 - 16:00 | M1, M1B, M2, M2B
Metrot: Metro ja Metro. Harvennettu liikenne. Syy: Tekninen vika Kampin asemalla, kaikki junat raiteelta 1. Arvioitu kesto: 12:12 - 16:00

----------


## huusmik

25.11

325 on aloittanut matkustajaliikenteessä. Siinä HKL:n logo on korvattu Kaupunkiliikenteen logolla.

----------


## 339-DF

Näyttää olevan metrossa kerrankin ahdasta: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009235232.html

Voitaisiinko tätä ahtautta lievittää tilapäisesti käyttämällä vähät kuljettajaresurssit tehokkammin, eli ajetaan 6 vaunun junia Kampista jommallekummalle itähaaralle, ja 4 vaunun junia Espoosta toiselle itähaaralle? Kuljettajatarve olisi pienempi ja sillä osuudella, jolla matkustajia on enemmän, olisi edes joka toinen juna täysmittainen.

Tilanne tulee jatkumaan pahana vielä pitkään, vaikka kaikki kynnelle kykenevät ns. kaupunkiliikennekuljettajat (ajolupa sekä metroon että ratikkaan) on tiettävästi siirretty metroon  ratikkapuolellahan ajamattomia lähtöjä on pyritty hätätila-aikatauluilla vähentämään, mikä ajoittain onnistuukin.

----------


## j-lu

Kertoo jtn oleellista suomalaisesta hyvinvointiyhteiskunnasta, että raideliikennevälineiden kuljettajista onnistutaan luomaan pula. 

a) Homma luonnistuu viikon koulutuksella simpanssilta
b) Työn yksitoikkoisuuden ja muun vastenmielisyyden voi korvata rahalla

Mutta ei. Rahaa löytyy ylipitkään koulutukseen (ja koulutettavien valintaprosessiin ja muuhun hallintoon ja paperinpyörittelyyn). Rahaa ei löydy korvaukseksi työstä.

----------


## Makke93

Nyt on ajettu harvemmalla vuorovälillä 3/6 ruuhkassa ja 3,75/7,5 sen ulkopuolella, niin estääkö jokin harventamasta vuoroväliä lisää jotta kuljettajia riittäisi, kuten raitioliikenteessä on tehty. Ainakin jutun perusteella normaali vuoroväli ei vaikuta lähestyneen vielä tapeeksi harvaa aiheuttaakseen ruuhkaa yksistään, vaan sen aiheuttaa ajamattomat lähdöt jolloin yksittäinen vuoroväli on heti runko-osuudella tuplan.

----------


## canis lupus

> Näyttää olevan metrossa kerrankin ahdasta: https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000009235232.html
> 
> Voitaisiinko tätä ahtautta lievittää tilapäisesti käyttämällä vähät kuljettajaresurssit tehokkammin, eli ajetaan 6 vaunun junia Kampista jommallekummalle itähaaralle, ja 4 vaunun junia Espoosta toiselle itähaaralle? Kuljettajatarve olisi pienempi ja sillä osuudella, jolla matkustajia on enemmän, olisi edes joka toinen juna täysmittainen.
> 
> Tilanne tulee jatkumaan pahana vielä pitkään, vaikka kaikki kynnelle kykenevät ns. kaupunkiliikennekuljettajat (ajolupa sekä metroon että ratikkaan) on tiettävästi siirretty metroon  ratikkapuolellahan ajamattomia lähtöjä on pyritty hätätila-aikatauluilla vähentämään, mikä ajoittain onnistuukin.


Kyllä se on tasapuolisuuden nimissä ajettava Helsingissäkin pätkäjunilla koska meillä täällä Espoossakin joudutaan tähän tyytymään! Tiivistäkää tiivistäkää niin kyllä mahtuu! Olisi se epäreilua jos Helsingissä ajettaisiinkin pitkillä  :Smile:

----------


## ettäjaa

Tänään M315:ssä kuului kuulutus "Kalasatama, ovet aukeavat junan oikealla puolella", tai jotain sen tapaista. Kuulutus tuli myös ruotsiksi ja englanniksi.

----------


## vristo

> a) Homma luonnistuu viikon koulutuksella simpanssilta
> b) Työn yksitoikkoisuuden ja muun vastenmielisyyden voi korvata rahalla.


Kyllä sinulla käsitys veturinkuljettajan työstä (johon verrattavissa metrojunankuljettajan työ on). 

Siinä olet oikeassa, että ratkaisu tähän on sellainen, että metrojunankuljettajilla aletaan maksaa sellaista palkkaa, joka houkuttelee alalle. Tällä hetkellä esimerkiksi minun ei kannattaisi mennä sinne töihin, kun palkkataso putoaisi todella tuntuvasti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Espoo 3.12.2022

Metroliikenne osuudella Matinkylä - Kivenlahti käynnistyi siis tänä aamuna klo 4.56. Itse kävin ennen aamuyhdeksää Kivenlahden ja Espoonlahden asemilla. Matkustin samalla koko uuden osuuden. Muutama kuva edellä kerrotuilta asemilta tässä.

----------


## EVhki

Mielenkiintoisesti uusien asemien kuulutukset kuulostivat paljon perinteisemmiltä kuin Länsimetron ensimmäisen osan (ainakin 200-sarjan junassa). Ero oli hyvin selvä, uuden osan ääni oli perinteisen "väsynyt" ja Länsimetron ykkösvaiheen ääni kirkas ja voimakas.

----------


## Ivecomies

Koskakohan muuten kaikki M100-sarjan metrot menevät poistoon? itellä ei ole muuten niitä mitään vastaan, mut se vain rasittaa kun niissä ei ole "perinteistä niveltä" toisin kuin M200:ssa, jolloin vaunujen läpi ei ole kulkumahdollisuutta kummallakaan puolella. Olen pitkään ihmetellyt miksei ne valmistettu perinteisellä haitariosalla vaunuparien välissä niinkuin valtaosa maailman metrojunista jo siihen aikaan. Ite oisin myös voinut odottaa että juniin olisi peruskorjauksen yhteydessä vaunujen väliosa muutettu läpikuljettavaksi haitariksi niinkuin M200:sessa mutta eipä tullut, ois kyllä voinut tulla. Sen takia pyrin ite usein välttämään M100:sella matkustamista mikäli ei ole kiire mihinkään.  :Tongue:

----------


## Wreith

> Koskakohan muuten kaikki M100-sarjan metrot menevät poistoon? itellä ei ole muuten niitä mitään vastaan, mut se vain rasittaa kun niissä ei ole "perinteistä niveltä" toisin kuin M200:ssa, jolloin vaunujen läpi ei ole kulkumahdollisuutta kummallakaan puolella. Olen pitkään ihmetellyt miksei ne valmistettu perinteisellä haitariosalla vaunuparien välissä niinkuin valtaosa maailman metrojunista jo siihen aikaan. Ite oisin myös voinut odottaa että juniin olisi peruskorjauksen yhteydessä vaunujen väliosa muutettu läpikuljettavaksi haitariksi niinkuin M200:sessa mutta eipä tullut, ois kyllä voinut tulla. Sen takia pyrin ite usein välttämään M100:sella matkustamista mikäli ei ole kiire mihinkään.


Mielenkiintoinen perustelu olla matkustamatta jollakin metrolla  :Very Happy:  . Syy lienee se, että vaunut ovat jo melko vanhoja eikä niille olla nähty kovin pitkää tulevaisuutta. Vaunun ulkokuoren modifiointi maksaa jo melko paljon enemmän, jolloin kokonaan uusien vaunujen hankita olisi jo järkevämpää tulevaisuutta ajatellen.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Mielenkiintoinen perustelu olla matkustamatta jollakin metrolla


Makuasia toki, mutta ite tykkään enemmän matkustaa M200- ja 300-sarjalaisilla. Toki tää on asia josta voi olla montaa eri mieltä, ja joku muu voi olla sitä mieltä että se on hyvä asia ettei vaunusta ole kulkumahdollisuutta toiseen (ja näinollen pitää 100:sta parhaana metrona), mutta ite tykkään enemmän siitä ratkaisusta että voi siirtyä vaunusta toiseen matkan aikana ja omaan silmään se myös näyttää paremmalta. Mut onko sinulla muuten tietoa koska M100:set poistuu liikenteestä?

----------


## Wreith

> Makuasia toki, mutta ite tykkään enemmän matkustaa M200- ja 300-sarjalaisilla. Toki tää on asia josta voi olla montaa eri mieltä, ja joku muu voi olla sitä mieltä että se on hyvä asia ettei vaunusta ole kulkumahdollisuutta toiseen (ja näinollen pitää 100:sta parhaana metrona), mutta ite tykkään enemmän siitä ratkaisusta että voi siirtyä vaunusta toiseen matkan aikana ja omaan silmään se myös näyttää paremmalta. Mut onko sinulla muuten tietoa koska M100:set poistuu liikenteestä?


En ole kovin perillä metroon liittyvistä asioista. Muistan kuitenkin lukeneeni jostain asiakirjasta, että viimeiset poistuisivat viimeistään 2030. Joku voi korjata jos olen väärässä.

----------


## EVhki

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ivecomies
> 
> 
> Mut onko sinulla muuten tietoa koska M100:set poistuu liikenteestä?
> 
> 
> En ole kovin perillä metroon liittyvistä asioista. Muistan kuitenkin lukeneeni jostain asiakirjasta, että viimeiset poistuisivat viimeistään 2030. Joku voi korjata jos olen väärässä.


Näin olen aiemmin kirjoittanut asiasta:




> Metron kapasiteetin yleissuunnitelmassa muistan nähneeni, että M200 poistuu arviolta vuonna 2029, mutta M100-sarjaa olisi käytössä vielä tuon jälkeen (vuonna 2030 17 vuoron verran, (nykyisin 19) ja 2031 vielä 6 vuoron verran). Ehtivätköhän M200-junat nuo hyötyä kovinkaan paljon tuosta peruskorjauksesta, jos ovat käytössä max 6 vuotta peruskorjauksesta poistuen liikenteestä jo ennen M100-sarjaa? Tuossa tiedostossa jopa arvioitiin, että M200 on korvattava tuolloin (vaatisi huomattavia kunnostustoimenpiteitä), mutta M100-sarja olisi mahdollista kunnostaa uudelleen vielä kertaalleen.


En tiedä, onko sittemmin tullut muutoksia suunnitelmiin vai ei.

----------


## Makke93

M200 kohdalla niiden pieni määrä on myös uuteen peruskorjaukseen vaikuttava asia. 

Oliko niitä muuten alunperin tarkoitus hankkia noin vähän? Oliko hankinnalla siis jotain optiota metroverkon laajentumista varten, mistä luovuttiin, esimerkiksi kun Länsimetron kanssa ruvettiin suunnittelemaan taas automatisointia.

----------


## ettäjaa

> En ole kovin perillä metroon liittyvistä asioista. Muistan kuitenkin lukeneeni jostain asiakirjasta, että viimeiset poistuisivat viimeistään 2030. Joku voi korjata jos olen väärässä.


Tässä kuvakaappaus viime vuonna julkaistusta "Metron kapasiteetin ja luotettavuuden lisääminen" -yleissuunnitelmasta. Sen mukaan M100-sarja poistuisi 2030-luvun alkupuolella samalla, kun M400-sarjan metron otetaan käyttöön.

----------


## MaZo

> Koskakohan muuten kaikki M100-sarjan metrot menevät poistoon? itellä ei ole muuten niitä mitään vastaan, mut se vain rasittaa kun niissä ei ole "perinteistä niveltä" toisin kuin M200:ssa, jolloin vaunujen läpi ei ole kulkumahdollisuutta kummallakaan puolella. Olen pitkään ihmetellyt miksei ne valmistettu perinteisellä haitariosalla vaunuparien välissä niinkuin valtaosa maailman metrojunista jo siihen aikaan. Ite oisin myös voinut odottaa että juniin olisi peruskorjauksen yhteydessä vaunujen väliosa muutettu läpikuljettavaksi haitariksi niinkuin M200:sessa mutta eipä tullut, ois kyllä voinut tulla. Sen takia pyrin ite usein välttämään M100:sella matkustamista mikäli ei ole kiire mihinkään.


Tuo poistoaikataulu tulikin jo, eli ei siitä enempää.
M100 junien korirakenne eikä sähkölaitteiden sijoittelu salli vaunujen välisen ylikulun rakentamista. Vaunu takapäätyyn reiän tekeminen ehkä vielä onnistuisi, mutta sen vahvistaminen ylikulun kannakointia ym. varten olisi vaikeaa. Lisäksi takapääty on täytetty sähkölaitteilla ja ohjauselektroniikalla, joille ei ole muuta luontevaa paikkaa ja uuden paikan tekeminen vaatisi hirvittävän määrän kaapelointia. Ylikulun rakentaminen olisi siis todella iso muutos eikä saavutettuun hyötyyn nähden investoinnin arvoista.
Vaunujen välisestä kulkuyhteydestä on sekä hyötyä että haittaa. Häiriökäyttäytymistä tai pahimmassa tapauksessa tulipaloa pääsee karkuun toiseen vaunuun, mutta toisaalta häiriköillä on myös mahdollisuus kulkea ympäri junaa esteettä ja savulla myös mahdollisuus levitä koko junaan. Vapaata istumapaikkaa on tietysit helpompi etsiä kun junassa pääsee kulkemaan, mutta ainakana itse en ole koskaan huomannut mitään valtavaa matkustajavirtaa vellomassa edestakaisin vaunusta toiseen. Ihmettelen siksi nuivaa suhtautumista ylikuluttomiin juniin, joita on liki puolet kalustosta, mutta kukin tyylillään.




> Näin olen aiemmin kirjoittanut asiasta:
> 
> _Metron kapasiteetin yleissuunnitelmassa muistan nähneeni, että M200 poistuu arviolta vuonna 2029, mutta M100-sarjaa olisi käytössä vielä tuon jälkeen (vuonna 2030 17 vuoron verran, (nykyisin 19) ja 2031 vielä 6 vuoron verran). Ehtivätköhän M200-junat nuo hyötyä kovinkaan paljon tuosta peruskorjauksesta, jos ovat käytössä max 6 vuotta peruskorjauksesta poistuen liikenteestä jo ennen M100-sarjaa? Tuossa tiedostossa jopa arvioitiin, että M200 on korvattava tuolloin (vaatisi huomattavia kunnostustoimenpiteitä), mutta M100-sarja olisi mahdollista kunnostaa uudelleen vielä kertaalleen._
> 
> En tiedä, onko sittemmin tullut muutoksia suunnitelmiin vai ei.


En ole nyt muistin varassa ihan varma onko tuo 6 vuotta enää viimeisin luku, mutta kyllä vähän turhan lyhyeksi jää käyttöaika peruskorjauksen jälkeen.
Nuo huomattavat kunnostustoimenpiteet pitävät sisällään todennäköisesti ohjauselektroniikan uusimisen, joka alkaa tulla tiensä päähän. Koko junan ohjausjärjestelmä pitäisi siis korvata uudella, joka on iso työ ja suunnitelu kallista suhteessa pieneen junasarjaan. Koska M100 sarja ollaan joka tapauksessa korvaamassa, on halvempaa ostaa samalla tarvittava määrä uusia juna korvaamaan M200 sarja. Kalustovalikoimakin saadaan siten yhtenäisemmäksi, joka on tietysti vähän tylsää, mutta kunnossapidon kannalta hyvä.
M100 ja M200 sarjat ovat yhtälailla edellisestä automatisointiyrityksestä opittuna turhan työläitä sovitettavaksi moderniin kuluvalvontajärjestelmään. Ei siis kannata edes yrittää kun paine uusimiselle on jo muutenkin olemassa.




> M200 kohdalla niiden pieni määrä on myös uuteen peruskorjaukseen vaikuttava asia. 
> 
> Oliko niitä muuten alunperin tarkoitus hankkia noin vähän? Oliko hankinnalla siis jotain optiota metroverkon laajentumista varten, mistä luovuttiin, esimerkiksi kun Länsimetron kanssa ruvettiin suunnittelemaan taas automatisointia.


Silloin kun M200 hankittiin, ei minun tietääkseni ollut mitään välitöntä laajentumissuunnitelmaa eikä siten optioitakaan. Sarja siis hankittiin vain täyttämään lisääntynyttä kalustotarvetta Vuosaaren haaralle ja tarve oli tosiaan aika pieni. Länsimetro ja automatisointi tulivat sen verran paljon M200 sarjan jälkeen, että mahdolliset optiot olisivat jo todennäköisesti umpeutuneet sitä ennen.

----------


## Ivecomies

M100:sen hyvänä puolena täytyy ehdottomasti mainita se niiden vinkuva ääni, joka on vaan jotenkin niin persoonallinen ja rupee helposti soimaan päässä vaikkei sitä ääntä olisi edes kuullut kyseisen päivän aikana...   :Very Happy:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsinki 15.12.2022

Metrojunayksikkö 313 näyttäytyi koestusraiteella klo 12:54. Havainto Viilarintieltä. Edellisestä metrojunahavainnostani samassa paikassa onkin jo jokunen vuosi, se lienee ollut 1900-luvulla.

----------


## EVhki

Käytetäänkö linjalla Mellunmäki-Kivenlahti yhtenäisiä linjatunnuksia vai vaihtelevatko ne tilanteesta riippuen? Avajaispäivänä olen melko varma, että näin tällaisella lähdöllä linjakilvessä tunnuksen M2A, mutta eilen bussissa sisänäytön vaihtoyhteysluettelossa vastaava lähtö oli merkattu linjalle M1.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käytetäänkö linjalla Mellunmäki-Kivenlahti yhtenäisiä linjatunnuksia vai vaihtelevatko ne tilanteesta riippuen? Avajaispäivänä olen melko varma, että näin tällaisella lähdöllä linjakilvessä tunnuksen M2A, mutta eilen bussissa sisänäytön vaihtoyhteysluettelossa vastaava lähtö oli merkattu linjalle M1.


Vastaan tähän asian harrastajan näkökulmasta. HSL:n reittiopas ei mainitsemaasi M2A:ta näytä tunnistavan. Mellunmäestä Tapiolaan kulkevat metrojunat näkyvät M2:sina ja Kivenlahteen saakka jatkavat M1:sinä. Espoosta itään mentäessä Mellunmäkeen menevät ovat reittioppaan informaatiossa aina M2:sia, vaikka aloitus olisi Kivenlahdesta. Roihupellon varikolta aloittavat ja samalla Itäkeskuksesta itään kaupallisina jatkavat metrojunat ajetaan M1B:inä ja M2B:inä siitä riippuen, kummalle haaralle mennään.

Tunnusten periaate oli syyskaudella (2.12. saakka) sama, silloin ei vaan ajettu Kivenlahteen asti, läntisin kaupallinen asema oli Matinkylä. Ennen syysaikatauluja tunnukset olivat erilaiset näissä pääreittien kannalta ristiin kulkevissa linjavariaatioissa. Kesällä vielä esiintyi tunnus M2M.

Siihen mitä kalustossa on saattanut joillakin yksittäisillä kerroilla näkyä en osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## Makke93

Sellaisen olen pannut merkille, että illalla, kun kaikki lähdot ajetaan Kivenlahteen/sta, niin vaikka pysäkkiaikatauluissa näkyy itään sekä M1:stä että M2:stä, kartalla kaikki junat näkyvät M1:inä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sellaisen olen pannut merkille, että illalla, kun kaikki lähdot ajetaan Kivenlahteen/sta, niin vaikka pysäkkiaikatauluissa näkyy itään sekä M1:stä että M2:stä, kartalla kaikki junat näkyvät M1:inä.


Oletko seurannut tarkemmin, johtuuko havaintosi siitä, että Mellunmäkeen menevät ja sieltä lähtevät "pitkät sivut" puuttuisivat kartalta kokonaan? Ainakin reittilokin puolella sellaisten kohdalla esiintyy paljon ilmoituksia "lähtötieto puuttuu", vaikka lähdöt mitä ilmeisimmin on ajettu.

Lisähuomiona sellainen (varsinaisesti tähän liittymätön) juttu, että esim. Bussitutkan historiassa M1:n läntisenä määränpäänä näkyy edelleen Matinkylä. Samoin saman palvelun kartalla, kun vie kursorin länteen kulkevan M1:n kohdalle. Itse kulkuneuvot näkyvät kartalla Kivenlahteen saakka.

----------


## Makke93

> Oletko seurannut tarkemmin, johtuuko havaintosi siitä, että Mellunmäkeen menevät ja sieltä lähtevät "pitkät sivut" puuttuisivat kartalta kokonaan? Ainakin reittilokin puolella sellaisten kohdalla esiintyy paljon ilmoituksia "lähtötieto puuttuu", vaikka lähdöt mitä ilmeisimmin on ajettu.


Täytyy katsoa tarkemmin illalla, mutta muistelisin, että M1:stä näkyi kartalla myös Mellunmäen haaralla menossa Mellunmäkeen päin. Havainto oli Nysse -android sovelluksesta. Asiaan saattaa vaikuttaa metron paikkatietojen tuleminen kulkutiedoista, eikä gps-paikannuksesta, eli eri järjestelmästä kuin pysäkkitiedot. Voi siis olla, että juuri tuossa sovelluksessa on tarvinnut päivittää jotain manuaalisesti Kivenlahden liikenteen alkaessa, mikäli sama ei näy bussitutkassa ja HSL:n omissa kartoissa.

----------


## Minä vain

> Käytetäänkö linjalla Mellunmäki-Kivenlahti yhtenäisiä linjatunnuksia vai vaihtelevatko ne tilanteesta riippuen? Avajaispäivänä olen melko varma, että näin tällaisella lähdöllä linjakilvessä tunnuksen M2A, mutta eilen bussissa sisänäytön vaihtoyhteysluettelossa vastaava lähtö oli merkattu linjalle M1.


Olen nähnyt myös M2A-tunnuksen linjakilvessä. Mellunmäen ja Matinkylän välillä kulkevien tunnus oli alun perin M2A, vaihtui jossain vaiheessa M2M-tunnukseksi ja on nykyisin M1 Kivenlahteen ja M2 Mellunmäkeen. Silti M2M-aikana ja M1- ja M2-aikoina on joskus vilahtanut M2A.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ainakin tänä iltana tässä vaiheessa M2:sia näkyy kartoilla (reittiopas ja bussitutka) myös pitkien lähtöjen osalta (Kivenlahti - Mellunmäki). Itse asiassa bussitutkan puolella asia näkyy kovin oudolla tavalla. Mellunmäki - Kivenlahti -vuorot näkyvät M2:sina (aikatauluinfon mukaan ovat oikeasti M1:siä). Ja vielä oudommaksi asian tekee se, että tutkan näkymässä määränpää on Mellunmäki, vaikka nimenomaan sieltä ollaan menossa pois päin. Kivenlahteen menevät M1:set (alkujaan Vuosaaresta lähteneet) taas esiintyvät samassa näkymässä Matinkylään menevinä junina (määränpäätiedon mukaan), kyllä nekin liikkuvat kartalla oikeaan määränpäähän Kivenlahteen saakka.

Voi olla että osa Mellunmäestä lähteneistä oikeasti Kivenlahteen menevistä junista esiintyy tutkan kartalla jopa vain Tapiolaan menevinä M2:sina, vaikka tähän aikaan ei sellaisia kuulu näkyä.

----------


## Makke93

Joo, nyt Kivenlahdesta Mellunmäkeen kulkevat junat näkyvät Nysse -sovelluksen kartassa aikataulutietojen mukaisesti M2:ina, eli se on korjattu/päivitetty. Myös sovelluksessa Mellunmäestä klo 20 jälkeen lähteneet vuorot näkyvät M2:ina ja reitillä Mellunmäki-Tapiola, vaikka niiden pitäisi olla M1:iä menossa Kivenlahteen asti aikataulun mukaan.

----------


## canis lupus

Mielenkiintoista. Itseänikin hämmästytti tuo kun matkustin Kivenlahdesta Urheilupuistolle, linjatunnus olikin yhtäkkiä M2A poistuessani junasta

----------


## santeri82

HSL julkaisi jouluaaton iltana häiriötiedotteen, jonka mukaan metroliikennettä ei ollut Matinkylän ja Kivenlahden välillä teknisen vian vuoksi. Käsittääkseni tuo häiriö kesti koko illan liikenteen päättymiseen saakka. 

*Onko jollakulla tarkempaa tietoa mikä tuon suhteellisen pitkän liikennekatkon aiheutti? 
*
Nythän oli kuitenkin onni onnettomuudessa, kun Matinkylän terminaalista vanhat liityntälinjat liikennöivät vielä hetken aikaa Kivenlahden suuntaan.

----------

